# Escaping crickets



## Millie (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a leopard gecko and so crickets are obviously a main part of his diet but i do not want them escaping. I live in rented accomodation so really cannot afford to have a cricket infestation. So far i hav them in a cricket keeper but wil they b able to escape out of there? Also my gecko lives in a RUB, and the heat mat stat probe goes into the rub and under the lid where there is a small gap. Could the crickets climb up the probe and under the lid? Would i b able to keep them in the shed or would that b to cold?
Thanks for any advice
Millie


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

You could try breaking their legs?...works with POW's. (jokes...I don't condone cricket or pow related violence )

I keep mine in one of those cheapo plastic aquarium thingies and I have very few escapes...they only get out when I'm not careful enough..


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I kept some browns in a med exo terra faunarium and the smaller ones were managing to get out....If you get small crix i'd invest a cpla quid in some of Davids Aluminium Mesh from Halfords, the holes are tiny, and you can cut it with scissors and mould it into the lid of the cricket keeper then just stick it on with electrical tape or some small blobs of silicone.

However I've kept everything from pinheads to adult crix in my garage and they did ok (Pinheads during the summer tho)


----------

